# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] In Excel how can I filter multiple columns SIMULTANEOUSLY?

## Keleigh-G

I'm attempting to filter columns E, G, and I all at the same time. I need to
display rows that have values greater than 0 in any one of those three
columns. So far I can only filter progressively. If I filter column E and
then filter column G, the second filter is only applied to the results of the
first filter.

Does anybody know if it's even possible to do what I'm trying to do?

----------


## CLR

Try using the Data > Filter > AdvancedFilter, instead of the
AutoFilter......it will allow "OR" conditions between columns.

Or, if this is something you have to do frequently, you could write a macro
to do the first column in AutoFilter and copy the results to another Sheet
and then do the second and append those results to the second sheet
etc.........

Vaya con Dios,
Chuck, CABGx3



"Keleigh-G" wrote:

> I'm attempting to filter columns E, G, and I all at the same time. I need to
> display rows that have values greater than 0 in any one of those three
> columns. So far I can only filter progressively. If I filter column E and
> then filter column G, the second filter is only applied to the results of the
> first filter.
>
> Does anybody know if it's even possible to do what I'm trying to do?

----------


## Peo Sjoblom

Use a 4th help column

=OR(E2>0,G2>0I2>0)

copy down as long as needed then filter on the help column and TRUE

or use advanced filter, assume the headers are columnE, G and I then the OR
criteria would look like

ColumnE     ColumnG     ColumnI
>0
>0
>0

so it would take 12 cells for the criteria




--

Regards,

Peo Sjoblom


"Keleigh-G" <Keleigh-G@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:FF693AE7-A9EC-46E7-981E-EBF711A6C75F@microsoft.com...
> I'm attempting to filter columns E, G, and I all at the same time. I need
> to
> display rows that have values greater than 0 in any one of those three
> columns. So far I can only filter progressively. If I filter column E and
> then filter column G, the second filter is only applied to the results of
> the
> first filter.
>
> Does anybody know if it's even possible to do what I'm trying to do?

----------


## Keleigh-G

Advanced filter using the "OR" option will allow me to filter for more than
one criteria in a single column, but it's still only one column that's being
filtered.

Your macro suggestion may be the way to go. I'm not very good with macros,
especially in Excel, but I'll play with it and see what happens.

"CLR" wrote:

> Try using the Data > Filter > AdvancedFilter, instead of the
> AutoFilter......it will allow "OR" conditions between columns.
>
> Or, if this is something you have to do frequently, you could write a macro
> to do the first column in AutoFilter and copy the results to another Sheet
> and then do the second and append those results to the second sheet
> etc.........
>
> Vaya con Dios,
> Chuck, CABGx3
>
>
>
> "Keleigh-G" wrote:
>
> > I'm attempting to filter columns E, G, and I all at the same time. I need to
> > display rows that have values greater than 0 in any one of those three
> > columns. So far I can only filter progressively. If I filter column E and
> > then filter column G, the second filter is only applied to the results of the
> > first filter.
> >
> > Does anybody know if it's even possible to do what I'm trying to do?

----------


## CLR

From "HELP".......

Advanced filter criteria can include multiple conditions applied in a single
column, multiple criteria applied to multiple columns, and conditions created
as the result of a formula.

To find data that meets either a condition in one column or a condition in
another column, enter the criteria in different rows of the criteria range.
For example, the following criteria range displays all rows that contain
either "Produce" in the Type column, "Davolio" in the Salesperson column, or
sales values greater than $1,000.


hth
Vaya con Dios,
Chuck, CABGx3



"Keleigh-G" wrote:

> Advanced filter using the "OR" option will allow me to filter for more than
> one criteria in a single column, but it's still only one column that's being
> filtered.
>
> Your macro suggestion may be the way to go. I'm not very good with macros,
> especially in Excel, but I'll play with it and see what happens.
>
> "CLR" wrote:
>
> > Try using the Data > Filter > AdvancedFilter, instead of the
> > AutoFilter......it will allow "OR" conditions between columns.
> >
> > Or, if this is something you have to do frequently, you could write a macro
> > to do the first column in AutoFilter and copy the results to another Sheet
> > and then do the second and append those results to the second sheet
> > etc.........
> >
> > Vaya con Dios,
> > Chuck, CABGx3
> >
> >
> >
> > "Keleigh-G" wrote:
> >
> > > I'm attempting to filter columns E, G, and I all at the same time. I need to
> > > display rows that have values greater than 0 in any one of those three
> > > columns. So far I can only filter progressively. If I filter column E and
> > > then filter column G, the second filter is only applied to the results of the
> > > first filter.
> > >
> > > Does anybody know if it's even possible to do what I'm trying to do?

----------


## SteveC

did you ever figure out a solution?  I have the same problem.

----------


## lwnamr

Hello. I came here for the same problem, but I managed to resolve my issue and I wanted to share it.

I think you were probably selecting the whole column before clicking/selecting any filter and it worked, but when you applied another filter to another column through the same method, the first filter disappeared.

The key is to click on any cell in the sheet(without selecting anything) and click then on apply filter. It will automatically show the dropdown arrow on all the head columns like in the picture below. Hope it helps. Cheers!

pinh.png

----------

